# Shure RPM 420 preamp



## Roland Gama (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello folks!
I have a Shure RPM 420 mic preamp and a Crown PH-1A phantom power supply.
Will these be a successful setup with the ECM 8000??

Behringer products are scarce in India and I paid the equivalent of 500 USD for the DEQ2496!
More than double the cost.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will these be a successful setup with the ECM 8000??


It looks like they'll work. Can't see why not.

brucek


----------



## Roland Gama (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Brucek.
Further, since the DEQ2496 has the capability to measure SPL through the ECM8000 do I need the RS SPL meter to calibrate the SPL in REW. In other words the spl reading shown in the DEQ2496 may be more accurate. Am I right in this?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The purpose of the SPL meter when you are using a microphone with REW is only to roughly set the 75dB level at the listening position as a reference to then calibrate the internal SPL meter in REW - otherwise REW would have no idea as to actual levels.

This is only a one-time hand held measure and you can certainly _guess_ at the 75dB and then tell REW that the present level at the listening position (during setup) is 75dB. If it happens to be 80db, no matter. It isn't too important.

brucek


----------



## Roland Gama (Apr 19, 2008)

Got your point Brucek. Thanks!


----------

